# Adult words



## KnightMove

Is asking for translation of adult words allowed in the forum?


----------



## Whodunit

As long as it is a topic of a thread, translations of offensive, rude, or adult words are permitted:



			
				Forum rules said:
			
		

> 19. Please keep your language clean and decent. This includes personal inflammatory language as well as obscenities.
> 20. Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


----------



## KnightMove

Adult is not the same as rude or offensive - if it is permitted, it should be stated in the rules, which isn't the case at the moment.


----------



## Tatzingo

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Adult is not the same as rude or offensive - if it is permitted, it should be stated in the rules, which isn't the case at the moment.



Hold on... what are you defining as "adult words"? Sexually explicit? 

Tatz.


----------



## KnightMove

Yes. But sexually explicit is not forced to be rude - from my understanding of the word.


----------



## Tatzingo

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Yes. But sexually explizit is not forced to be rude - from my understanding of the word.


Sexually explicit would usually fall under the heading "rude" - that is my understanding. So long as you are not asking for a translation of the latest porn sites or advertising some such, I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed.

Tatz.

Edit. Ps. Again, the Mods have the last word on the issue.


----------



## Jana337

Yes, it is allowed as long as the discussion is mature and serves a lingustic purpose. If you want to discuss a particular case, contact a moderator of the forum where you want to post it. 

Jana


----------



## KnightMove

Well, then I will simply post it - if a mod deems it forbidden, he/she might delete it.


----------



## Kelly B

I've seen the thread I think you mean, and so far I do not object.


----------



## Whodunit

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Well, then I will simply post it - if a mod deems it forbidden, he/she might delete it.


 
So-called "adult words" or swear words are part of each language - and we are a language forum. So, why should it not be allowed here? 

However, it is important that it those words are treated maturely and linguistically, as Jana pointed out.


----------



## ILT

Just a note: Please don't make the title of the thread very explicit in these cases, as there are many many minors visiting the forum. We just recomend a  symbol and some *** if necessary; but the contents of the thread are free as long as the discussion is kept mature and on the linguistic side of the phrase/word.


----------



## Moogey

I was just going to say what I love translating said!

To be extra safe you can put in the topic How do you say Insert word here?

-M


----------



## danielfranco

I would suggest one step further: it's probably better to use asterisks instead of vowels for rude or adult words even in the text of the reply, in every instance.
I do it (most of the time, but fail to do so miserably in Spanish) to remind myself to stick to the point and not get carried away with my deplorable sailor's mouth. Also, that way I don't have to keep saying "pardon my French" in every other sentence.


----------



## Philippa

I love translating said:
			
		

> ....We just recomend a  symbol ....


Morning all!
I don't think the different symbols for threads are available any more, I haven't seen them for a while.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Moogey

Philippa said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> I don't think the different symbols for threads are available any more, I haven't seen them for a while.
> Saludos
> Philippa



I believe the mods can add them in topics they see fit, but I'm not sure if non-mods can anymore.

-M


----------



## Jana337

No, Joe, we cannot either. 

Jana


----------



## swyves

danielfranco said:


> I would suggest one step further: it's probably better to use asterisks instead of vowels for rude or adult words even in the text of the reply, in every instance.
> I do it (most of the time, but fail to do so miserably in Spanish) to remind myself to stick to the point and not get carried away with my deplorable sailor's mouth. Also, that way I don't have to keep saying "pardon my French" in every other sentence.


 
If we're discussing how to translate an obscenity, we have to give it in its complete form; if we're not, surely we shouldn't be using it at all.


----------

